# THEY FOUND BIGFOOT!-REALLY!



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Body proves Bigfoot no myth, hunters say - CNN.com

Lame can't edit title anymore BIGFOOT! lol


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I just saw that on another forum!!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

huh wow looks like alot of crazy critters are being found lately lol


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats pretty wild!
They believe that there really are Bigfoots in Louisianna to.
The movie.... Boggy Creek and Return to Boggy Creek are suppose to be actual events from witnesses.

I am a little skeptical though...guess I need more proof then pic.
Keep us posted if they come out with the D.N.A. testing results. I would like to know what they concluded.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

My questions is what are you comparing the DNA to? As far as I know there isn't any bigfoot dna on profile.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Someone supposely had gotten DNA from a foot print I believe. Seen it on Monster Quest when they were looking for the elusive BIGFOOT!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

YEAH and wasnt hogzilla also found in GA?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Andy, Hogzilla was killed in Ala.

*MONTGOMERY, Ala.* (AP) - Hogzilla is being made into a horror movie. But the sequel may be even bigger: Meet Monster Pig. An 11-year-old Alabama boy used a pistol to kill a wild hog his father says weighed a staggering 1,051 pounds and measured 9-feet-4 from the tip of its snout to the base of its tail. Think hams as big as car tires. 
If the claims are accurate, Jamison Stone's trophy boar would be bigger than Hogzilla, the famed wild hog that grew to seemingly mythical proportions after being killed in south Georgia in 2004.

Hogzilla originally was thought to weigh 1,000 pounds and measure 12 feet in length. National Geographic experts who unearthed its remains believe the animal actually weighed about 800 pounds and was 8 feet long.

Regardless of the comparison, Jamison is reveling in the attention over his pig, which has a Web site put up by his father-BIGGER than Hogzilla -that is generating Internet buzz.

"It feels really good," Jamison, of Pickensville, said in a telephone interview with The Associated Press. "It's a good accomplishment. I probably won't ever kill anything else that big."

Jamison, who killed his first deer at age 5, was hunting with father Mike Stone and two guides in east Alabama on May 3 when he bagged Hogzilla II. He said he shot the huge animal eight times with a .50- caliber revolver and chased it for three hours through hilly woods before finishing it off with a point-blank shot.

Through it all there was the fear that the animal would turn and charge them, as wild boars have a reputation of doing.

"I was a little bit scared, a little bit excited," said Jamison, who just finished the sixth grade on the honor roll at Christian Heritage Academy, a small, private school.

His father said that, just to be extra safe, he and the guides had high-powered rifles aimed and ready to fire in case the beast with 5- inch tusks decided to charge.

With the pig finally dead in a creek bed on the 2,500-acre Lost Creek Plantation, a commercial hunting preserve in Delta, trees had to be cut down and a backhoe brought in to bring Jamison's prize out of the woods.

It was hauled on a truck to the Clay County Farmers Exchange in Lineville, where Jeff Kinder said they used his scale, which was recently calibrated, to weigh the hog.

Kinder, who didn't witness the weigh-in, said he was baffled to hear the reported weight of 1,051 pounds because his scale-an old, manual style with sliding weights-only measures to the nearest 10.

"I didn't quite understand that," he said.

Mike Stone said the scale balanced one notch past the 1,050-pound mark, and he thought it meant a weight of 1,051 pounds.

"It probably weighed 1,060 pounds. We were just afraid to change it once the story was out," he said.

The hog's head is now being mounted on an extra-large foam form by Jerry Cunningham of Jerry's Taxidermy in Oxford. Cunningham said the animal measured 54 inches around the head, 74 inches around the shoulders and 11 inches from the eyes to the end of its snout.

"It's huge," he said. "It's just the biggest thing I've ever seen."

Mike Stone is having sausage made from the rest of the animal. "We'll probably get 500 to 700 pounds," he said.

Jamison, meanwhile, has been offered a small part in "The Legend of Hogzilla," a small-time horror flick based on the tale of the Georgia boar. The movie is holding casting calls with plans to begin filming in Georgia.

Jamison is enjoying the newfound celebrity generated by the hog hunt, but he said he prefers hunting pheasants to monster pigs.

"They are a little less dangerous."

___

On the Net:

BIGGER than Hogzilla

thelegendofhogzillathemovie.com










*Edited... There was two Of them  



*


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

pretty cool still questionable but cool! 

is it going to be on the news again anyone?


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Stick it into the hoax file cabinet:

FOXNews.com - Bigfoot Body Revealed to Be Halloween Costume - Science News | Science & Technology | Technology News

abc7.com: Claim of Bigfoot discovery turns out to be hoax 8/19/08

*A group in Indiana says the recent claim that Bigfoot has been found is a hoax. 
Over the weekend, Searching For Bigfoot Inc. got its hands on what some men claimed was a frozen Bigfoot. 
The men claimed to have found the beast in the woods of northern Georgia. 
But once the object thawed, the group discovered the frozen remains were actually a rubber ape costume.

Searching For Bigfoot said it is planning to take legal action.*


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Marty said:


> Andy, Hogzilla was killed in Ala.
> 
> *MONTGOMERY, Ala.* (AP) - Hogzilla is being made into a horror movie. But the sequel may be even bigger: Meet Monster Pig. An 11-year-old Alabama boy used a pistol to kill a wild hog his father says weighed a staggering 1,051 pounds and measured 9-feet-4 from the tip of its snout to the base of its tail. Think hams as big as car tires.
> If the claims are accurate, Jamison Stone's trophy boar would be bigger than Hogzilla, the famed wild hog that grew to seemingly mythical proportions after being killed in south Georgia in 2004.
> ...


OMG!!!! That is one big flipping hog!!!
Good gracious, you could feed an army with that thing!!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

BIGFOOT IS A FAKE!!

After it thawed out it was a discovered it was a rubber suit! lol


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

Marty said:


> Andy, Hogzilla was killed in Ala.
> 
> *MONTGOMERY, Ala.* (AP) - Hogzilla is being made into a horror movie. But the sequel may be even bigger: Meet Monster Pig. An 11-year-old Alabama boy used a pistol to kill a wild hog his father says weighed a staggering 1,051 pounds and measured 9-feet-4 from the tip of its snout to the base of its tail. Think hams as big as car tires.
> If the claims are accurate, Jamison Stone's trophy boar would be bigger than Hogzilla, the famed wild hog that grew to seemingly mythical proportions after being killed in south Georgia in 2004.
> ...


The second hogzilla was found out to be a fake. Not exactly fake, but the story was. The truth was that the second hog was a farm animal raised by humans and then purchased by the 11 year old's father and shot and killed. The first one really was a hog in the wild.


----------

